# E2 & I94 expire



## sdolan136 (Mar 11, 2010)

Our E2 visa and I94 expire on July 10, but we are due to attend a wedding in the U.S. on July 17. Can we leave the country, say go to Canada and come back in on a visitor waiver visa?
We are going to the U.S. Embassy in the UK in August to extend our E2 visa, will this cause problems if we do this and is it even possible?


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

sdolan136 said:


> Our E2 visa and I94 expire on July 10, but we are due to attend a wedding in the U.S. on July 17. Can we leave the country, say go to Canada and come back in on a visitor waiver visa?
> We are going to the U.S. Embassy in the UK in August to extend our E2 visa, will this cause problems if we do this and is it even possible?


The important thing is to keep your I-94s valid. You have two options: apply for an extension with USCIS or leave and return before they expire. Unfortunately with the latter, CBP have no obligation to reissue your I94s if you are only leaving to contiguous territory. They might renew them if you ask nicely on a trip to Canada.....or they might not.


----------



## sdolan136 (Mar 11, 2010)

Fatbrit said:


> The important thing is to keep your I-94s valid. You have two options: apply for an extension with USCIS or leave and return before they expire. Unfortunately with the latter, CBP have no obligation to reissue your I94s if you are only leaving to contiguous territory. They might renew them if you ask nicely on a trip to Canada.....or they might not.


Thank you for your reply.
I think our bigger issue is that our E2 visa runs out on July 10th, that is why they only issued the I94 to expire July 10th. I just came back from the UK in May and got a new I94, still expires July 10th.
It looks like we are going to have to change our flights at a cost of nearly $2000 and miss the wedding.
I don't want to jeopardize our E2 renewal by being "illegal" in any way.
I was just hoping that coming back in on the visa waiver might legally give us a few extra days.


----------

